
'Sailing' spiders prove escaping from them is futile - wglb
http://www.ajc.com/news/news/national/sailing-spiders-prove-escaping-them-futile/nmrtP/?
======
dogma1138
Ok kill it with fire doesn't work anymore, we'll need to use thermite...

~~~
norea-armozel
Nuke it from orbit, it's the only way to be sure.

